# SMTP mail



## jamesbond007 (Feb 9, 2005)

How can an anonymous  mail be sent through SMTP protocol. I have an 

email account in yahoo, but yahoo doese'nt allow us to send mail 

directly by logging to the smtp.mail.yahoo.com on port 25.  I would 

like to know if there are any sites where I can create an account and 
send mail through SMTP from Dos prompt.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 10, 2005)

use Telnet .. or Hyperterminal..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 10, 2005)

yahoo supporting SMTP for FREE...... i didnt knew that...... normaly it doesnt....... hotmail or gmail do...


----------



## cheetah (Feb 10, 2005)

You can,t do that now.All the servers are now protected.The last fake mail i sent using this method was in July 2003,i have tried hundreds of SMTP servers but none of these can be used to send anonymous mail.

If u want to do that for fun then u can use online anonymous services but they send the site link with the mail,so that one is not so interesting.

*Also i can help you to send fake mail using a recent method i have discovered.PM me to know that.*


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 10, 2005)

I had posted some stuff here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12170&start=0

I just sent an anonymous mail to myself, without knowing or writing a perl/php program. 

Just use * nslookup * to find the domain's mail exchanger... then telnet to its port 25 and compose your mail there...


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/anurag/digit/anonmail1.gif

Notice... i sent a mail to myself... so just as i closed the connection with the mail exchanger... i recieved a message that i recieved a new mail... which was the fake mail that i sent....


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 10, 2005)

There is a software called freeSMTP. Using that you can directly send mails from your computer when you are connected. You don't need to rely on any one else


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 11, 2005)

u can use "argosoft mail server" for anonymous mailing which uses ur localhost as SMTP server.
u can use any mailer to send mail & select localhost as SMTP server in that mailer. u can find argosoft on any site. it's free version is also good ok.

join -----*groups-beta.google.com/group/VirtualDub-FlaskMpeg


----------

